# Looking for band memembers; Hamilton/Dudas over 40



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

OK, the over 40 part is just a suggestion. If you're under 40 be prepared to help schlep gear for the old folks.

Looking for another guitarist, bass, and drums (fiddle, others?) to form what I would loosely call an Alt Country band. My heroes for this would be; Guy Clark, Lyle Lovett, Townes Van Zandt, John Prine, John Haitt, you get the drift.

I currently play with a group of guys from work; mostly 60's-70's blues and rock. We play every other week, mostly, at the Groove room. We're pretty informal, mostly just an organized JAM. I would like to be a bit more structured but not crazy.

I'd like to play weekly for a couple hrs in Hamilton/Dundas. I am an intermediate player at best. Willing to take beginners if you can keep time and play I, IV, V songs. Of course more experienced players would be awesome. I can handle most of the singing, but would gladly let others sing backup or lead as well. The goal for this is to have fun and get better. I would see a possible friends and family gig at some point. Message me if interested.

Thanks.


----------



## Shooter177 (Aug 8, 2012)

I would love to join you for this but it’s too far west for me to do weekly! If you find yourself needing a stand in guitar player once or twice let me know! 
Good luck in your search


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

Bringing this back from the dead. I play in a couple of after work jam bands just for fun (the above mentioned RB/Blues band that plays once or twice a month, another is a rock cover band that plays every week after work for an hour or so). But I'm still looking to fulfill my musical band vision[smart ass comment here ;-)] Not sure what type of practice space is available out this way as we've only been here for a few months now. Hell, if we play acoustic we could probably do it at my house. Let me know if you have any interest.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

This is a nice offer. I hope you get some interest. Slightly too far for me.


----------

